# "Zero" Winner



## Fin (Mar 31, 2014)

Let's join in to give our congratulations to *Squalid Glass* for winning the _Zero_ challenge with his entry *Countdown*. He'll receive the Laureate award and will choose April's theme. 


Feel free to take claim to your anonymous entries here.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 31, 2014)

A masterpiece, as can only be expected from a fellow Coloradan


----------



## Squalid Glass (Mar 31, 2014)

You know it!


----------



## aj47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats, you earned it.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations!  O


----------



## Ethan (Mar 31, 2014)

Great piece, a well deserved win! congrats!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats on a wonderful poem and win! Well done, you!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2014)

Grats SG!  (I have a sense of déjà vu).


----------

